# vrtět ocáskem



## Linni

Mohli byste se prosím pokusit přeložit následující větu do angličtiny? 

Když je pes šťastný, vrtí ocáskem (a "točí se dokola" ).

( If (mohu použít i when?) a dog is happy, it wags (is wagging?) with its tail and ... )


----------



## Jana337

When a dog is happy, it wags and chases its tail.



Jana


----------



## Linni

Jana337 said:


> When a dog is happy, it wags and chases its tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jana


 
Díky! 

Aha... takže nemohu použít "if"? Nadhodila bych tu otázku v anglické sekci, ale když už jsme se tady tak hezky "rozpovídaly" ...

to chase its tail... to je přesně ten výraz, který jsem hledala... zní to v angličtině stejně podivně jako v češtině?


----------



## Jana337

Linni said:


> Díky!
> 
> Aha... takže nemohu použít "if"? Nadhodila bych tu otázku v anglické sekci, ale když už jsme se tady tak hezky "rozpovídaly" ...


Dobrý nápad - to není otázka pro slovanské fórum. 


> to chase its tail... to je přesně ten výraz, který jsem hledala... zní to v angličtině stejně podivně jako v češtině?


Tak na tuto otázku bych potřebovala anglické uši! 

Jana


----------

